# Emergency fosters in Oregon Breeder shuts down



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Here I go again.
We just got another emergency call.
Elderly breeder ill, and family needs dogs placed ASAP

I am trying to place seven dogs into foster, and I am busting at the seams. If any of you in the Oregon / Washington area are interested in fostering please let us know ASAP. 

I might have a commitment from WGSDR for a few of them.
Please PM or e-mail [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

The dogs are 2-3 years old.
They have always lived in outdoor kennels.
They do not like cats.
They are fed by children aged eight and four.
Two are all black.
They are AKC (for what thats worth : (
I have to pick them up by 10:00 tomorrow (tuesday)

Thanks for your consideration

The owner has cancer, and will no longer be strong enough to care for them.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Just a thought.. was this breeder involved in any training/breed clubs? Any members there that could help out (and might already know some of the dogs)? Just throwing that out as perhaps the family didn't think to try that route.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for bringing that up.
I will call her back and see.

The area is not a good one. Loads of BYB, and puppy mill activity.
I get the feeling this was about money, and nothing else, but I will inquire.

If I was to try and inquire on my own as well, is there a national directory of clubs that might narrow the search down.

These dogs are in the Albany, Oregon area.

Thanks again : )

WGSDR is in the process of searching for fosters as well, so I am hoping between the two of us we can meet the 10:00 deadline.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Not trying to be rude but if the owner has cancer, why is it an urgent they have to be out by 10am tomorrow? I could see owner had a heart attack have to get them by tomorrow but it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

The owner is in the hospital, and the family does not want to care for the dogs. 

This is what they have said. I do not know why they picked that deadline.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111I do not know why they picked that deadline.


That's when the kibble will run out







It's sad whatever the true story is.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

My guess is that the family is dealing with the human aspect, and can not deal with the canine aspect. 
It sounds like the owner is an old person that might not get out of the hospital.

The family person I talked to seemed nice, just trying to get everything in order.

Like always, everything needs to happen yesterday.
: )


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We are now under control.
They gave us some more time, and we have been offered help from the North. : )


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Glad to hear this! The poor dogs in this situation.


----------

